# صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة



## vetaa (26 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكر الهى لانه أعطانى الخل والعسل فى حياتى
ولكنه يسقينى الخل بالملعقه 
والعسل بالكوب
وأن العمر ساعه والنفس طماعه
عملها القناعه بذكر الموت كل ساعه 

يا الة المحبة

ادينى منها حبة

علشان قلبى يكبر حبة

وبحب الناس يتهنى

ودة كل ما اتمنى


----------



## twety (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*



vetaa قال:


> أشكر الهى لانه أعطانى الخل والعسل فى حياتى
> ولكنه يسقينى الخل بالملعقه
> والعسل بالكوب
> وأن العمر ساعه والنفس طماعه
> ...


 
جميييييييله خالص يافيتا
المر الذى يعطهونى الرب 
خير من العسل ال1ى اشتهيه لنفسى

ربنا يعوضك ياقمر :smil12:


----------



## +مادونا+ (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*

اللله  بجد جميله اوى  ربنا يبارك حياتك
صلاى لاجلى


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*

امين

صلاة هادية وصغيرة وجميلة اوي

شكرا يا فيتا انك شاركتينا بيها

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*

صلاة جميلة و صغيرة و فيها معانى جميلة اوى

شكرا لتعبك يا فييتا​


----------



## أرزنا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*

سلام المسيح:

شكرا
 وانشالله تتمني كل خير ويعطيك ياه الرب


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*



twety قال:


> جميييييييله خالص يافيتا
> المر الذى يعطهونى الرب
> خير من العسل ال1ى اشتهيه لنفسى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ياقمر :smil12:


 
ميرسى يا تويتى لردك
ربنا معاكى


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*



+مادونا+ قال:


> اللله بجد جميله اوى ربنا يبارك حياتك
> صلاى لاجلى


 
يارب تكون عجبتك
لانها عجبتنى جداااااااا

ربنا معااااااكى
وانتى كمان صليلى


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*



Coptic Man قال:


> امين
> 
> صلاة هادية وصغيرة وجميلة اوي
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليييييك يا كوبتك
ميرسى خالص على كلامك


ربنا معااااك ويقويك


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> صلاة جميلة و صغيرة و فيها معانى جميلة اوى​
> 
> 
> شكرا لتعبك يا فييتا​


 
شكرا يا رووووووكى
يارب فعلا تكون عجبتك


----------



## vetaa (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> 
> شكرا
> وانشالله تتمني كل خير ويعطيك ياه الرب


 

يارب يحصل كل الخييييير
للناس كلهاااااااااا يا (سليمان)
وليك طبعا

ميرسى على كلامك الحلو دة


----------



## drfady (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*

امين 
ياريت لو في صلوات زى كده بس تكون صغيرة وتتحفظ بسهولة لأن دى اشبه بالتامل واقرب منه للصلاة


----------



## mero_engel (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*

* ميرسي يا فيتا علي الكلامات البسيطه والمفيده*
*اذا شربنا معلقه ضغير ه خل*
*بس ربنا بيعوضنا بعدها علي طول بحاجه حلوه  بتكون لينا بمثابه العسل بس بكميات كبيره*


----------



## استفانوس (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*

نعم يارب ذقت الخل لتسقينا من نهر الحياة الابدية
اشكرك اختي من اجل الكلمات المعبرة
التي تعطي شبع سماوي
فما اجمل قلب الرب الذي يهتم فينا
الكل مدعو لتذوق الرب
فتقول كلمة الرب
ذوقو وانظرو مااطيب الرب
الرب يبارك حياتك ننتظر منك مثل هذه الكلمات 
التي تسمو بروحنا وتعطينا دفعة جديدة في احضان الاب


----------



## vetaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*



drfady قال:


> امين
> ياريت لو في صلوات زى كده بس تكون صغيرة وتتحفظ بسهولة لأن دى اشبه بالتامل واقرب منه للصلاة


 

ربنا يسهل انشاءالله
وحضرتك كمان شاركنا بصلاة او تامل

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## vetaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*



mero_engel قال:


> * ميرسي يا فيتا علي الكلامات البسيطه والمفيده*
> *اذا شربنا معلقه ضغير ه خل*
> *بس ربنا بيعوضنا بعدها علي طول بحاجه حلوه بتكون لينا بمثابه العسل بس بكميات كبيره*


 
صح كلامك جدااااااااا
واكيد اغلبنا مجربة يا ميروووو
بس المهم اللى يفهم قصد ربنا من الخل والعسل

ميرسى خالص يا حبيبتى
لردك الجمييل دة


----------



## vetaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة صغيرة ورقيقة*



استفانوس قال:


> نعم يارب ذقت الخل لتسقينا من نهر الحياة الابدية
> اشكرك اختي من اجل الكلمات المعبرة
> التي تعطي شبع سماوي
> فما اجمل قلب الرب الذي يهتم فينا
> ...


 
ربنا يخليييييييييييك على كلامك الجمييييل دة
وحقيقى معزى جداااا لينا
ومشجع ليا جدااااا
وحقيقى كلنا لازم ندوق حلاوة ربنا وحبة لينا
لان هو احلى حاجة عرفناها فى دنيتنا دى

حقيقى اتشرفت بمرور حضرتك
اتمنى تصليلى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اللللللللللله يافيتا صلوة عثوله خالث ومؤثرة جداا يسوع يباركك ويحفظك ياقمر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد صلاه صغيرة وحلوة اوى يا فيتا​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 ديسمبر 2008)

صلاة جميلة وذو معنى كبيرا
محبة الرب ترعاكي
محبتي​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

> يا الة المحبة
> 
> ادينى منها حبة
> 
> ...




امين
شكرااااااااا على الصلاة الجميلة vetaa
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## مورا مارون (31 يناير 2009)




----------



## vetaa (18 فبراير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> اللللللللللله يافيتا صلوة عثوله خالث ومؤثرة جداا يسوع يباركك ويحفظك ياقمر​



*ميرسى يا كيرى لذوقك
وربنا معاكى انتى كمان دايما
ويحافظ عليكى

ونشوفك دايما بخير
*


----------



## vetaa (18 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> بجد صلاه صغيرة وحلوة اوى يا فيتا​



*ميرسى يا كوكى
دة من ذوقك
ويارب فعلا تكون عجبتك

ميرسى يا قمر
على مشاركتك السكر دى
*


----------



## vetaa (18 فبراير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> صلاة جميلة وذو معنى كبيرا
> محبة الرب ترعاكي
> محبتي​



*احلى بنوته
ميرسى على ذوقك يا قمر

وحلو انها عجبتك
ربنا معاكى دايما ويحافظ عليكى
*


----------



## vetaa (18 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> شكرااااااااا على الصلاة الجميلة vetaa
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> سلام المسيح
> ​



ميرسى جداااااااااا
على ذوقك بجد يا كليمو

ويارب تكون عجبتك بجد
رببنا يوفقك دايما


----------



## vetaa (18 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>



*ثانكس يا قمر
نورتى يا مورا

ربنا معاكى
*


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_فى منتها الجمال يا فيتا كلمات صلاتك 
حقيقى تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اووووى يا فيتا 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى على الصلاه الجميله يا غاليه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## vetaa (13 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فى منتها الجمال يا فيتا كلمات صلاتك
> حقيقى تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميرسى يا تونى
حقيقى مبسوطه انها عجبتك

ربنا يوفقك فى كل حياتك يارب


*


----------



## vetaa (13 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اووووى يا فيتا
> 
> ...



*امييييين
ميرسى يا كوكو
مرورك نورنى

وربنا معاك
ويوفقك دايمااااااااا
*


----------



## vetaa (13 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى على الصلاه الجميله يا غاليه
> ربنا يباركك*



*ياربى معقوووووول
القمر بنفسه هنا

ميرسى يا دودووو على ذوقك
وكلامك العسل يا غاليه عليا قوى

ربنا معاكى دايما
*


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

صلاة صغيرة لكن مفعولها كبير ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## vetaa (22 يوليو 2009)

*يارب تكون فعلا عجبتك*
*وهى فعلا جميله ومؤثرة*

*ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل دة*


----------



## وطني (23 يوليو 2009)

ب*صراحه الصلاه الاموره دي جميله جدا وكمان فيها بلاغه شويه اكيد اللي كتبها شاعر وربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يوليو 2009)

*جميل جدا يا فيتا

الرب يبارك حياتك يا جميلة​*


----------



## vetaa (23 يوليو 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> *بصراحه الصلاه الاموره دي جميله جدا وكمان فيها بلاغه شويه اكيد اللي كتبها شاعر وربنا يبارك حياتك *​


 
*ميرسى يا ايهاب على المشاركه الجميله دى*
*وربنا فعلا يعوض اللى كتبها هى جميله*
*انا بس جبتها هنا*

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## vetaa (23 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *جميل جدا يا فيتا​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك يا جميلة *​


 
*ومرورك كمان جميل يا راجعا*
*ميرسى ليك*
*وربنا معاكى دايما*


----------



## eriny roro (23 يوليو 2009)

صلاة صغننة بس جميلة جدا جدا

مرسى ليكى يا فيتا يا قمر​


----------



## vetaa (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى يا ايرينى على مرورك الجميل دة*
*ووبركه الصلاه تكون معاكى*


----------



## lordjesus (20 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاتك رائعة اختي الغالية...

الرب يبارك عمرك...


----------

